# HDTVs Ranked for Buyer Satisfaction



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

JD Power polled over 5000 recent purchasers of large screen HDTVs about their
purchase: picture, sound, ease of operation, features, appearance, and styling.
Topping the list of favored brands in the 37 to 49-inch category is Sony Bravia,
followed closely by LG. And 90% say they would buy the same brand again. At
the bottom of the list is Olevia.

See how your favorite brand ranks HERE.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I have a 42" LG Plasma I bought in 2005 and a 32" LG LCD I bought this year so I can agree with poll respondents about the excellent quality, ease of use, and styling of the LG models.

For 20 days I had a Sony 32" LCD, but I returned it because I couldn't stand the cross-bar menu. The TV looked great, the picture was awesome, but I had problems with the menu and my Harmon Kardon TC 30 universal remote. It had to go back ...


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Nick said:


> At the bottom of the list is Olevia.


Interesting. _Consumer Reports_ ranks the 42" Olevia as a Best Buy ...


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Ira Lacher said:


> Interesting. _Consumer Reports_ ranks the 42" Olevia as a Best Buy ...


Consumer Reports has Joe Average testing TVs for John Q. Public.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

paulman182 said:


> Consumer Reports has Joe Average testing TVs for John Q. Public.


Personally, after playing with several different Olevia models, I think they're actually not rated low enough.......


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Ira Lacher said:


> Interesting. _Consumer Reports_ ranks the 42" Olevia as a Best Buy ...


Actually, they rated the 42 inch Olevia tenth out of 12 tested sets, beating only a JVC and an HP. The best buy was a Toshiba. The 37 inch Olevia was rated not as a "Best Buy", but as a "quick pick" as a "good value", but rated it low for Onscreen display (OSD) quality, had no information on viewing angle and didn't have enough experience with them to determine reliability. They only rated 5 different 37 inch TV's, and the Olevia rated second to the LG and ahead of a Sharp, a Vizio (Wal-Mart model) and a JVC, giving better overall scores -- beating the Sharp in PQ and remote ease of use, and the Vizo in sound quality and remote ease of use. The JVC took a big hit on sound quality and lesser hits on OSD and viewing angle.
If anything, I'd fault the ratings for the weight they assign to each feature they rate.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

Sony Bravia number one. I couldn't agree more and would buy one if I were in the market. Here's a valid example of an old adage:

'You get what you pay for'

--- CHAS


----------

